# Wet food to mix with dry food



## rachiec9 (Apr 2, 2014)

So I'm introducing Blue Buffalo Weight Control cat food to my new hedgehog. Should I be mixing in some kind of wet food already, or should I wait and see if she likes this?
Also, what kind of veggies should I start introducing to her? I have tried carrots and she likes them so far.
If there is another thread for this then please link me to it, I'm just trying to figure out what's best for her
Thank you so much!


----------



## PennyRosa (Mar 2, 2014)

I would wait and let her eat the dry kibble first. 

There is a food thread that has a sticky for treats you can feed your Hedgie. Mine loves mealworms, used to enjoy scrambled eggs and also likes wet cat food. She has tried various fruits and veggies but doesn't eat them after the initial try. 

Check out the food thread!


----------



## PennyRosa (Mar 2, 2014)

I apologize... it is called "Diet and Nutrition"


----------



## Tongue_Flicker (Jun 11, 2013)

You should let her get used to feeding and putting on a nice weight first or you could just let her try a little of everything so you'll easily what she wants and hates.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Here's the treat sticky - http://www.hedgehogcentral.com/forums/12-diet-nutrition/17725-treat-list-safe-fruits-veggies.html

It'd be a good idea to wait until after you're done introducing the new dry kibble to her before you introduce anything else. Hedgehogs usually have a hard time with changes to their environment, especially food, so it's best to do one change at a time. That also helps narrow down the culprit if there's any negative reactions to a new food.

As far as wet food, you should probably wait & see. Wet food tends to be higher in fat, so it's usually kept as a treat for most hedgehogs. There are some that are lower in fat though, if you do want to have it as a regular part of her diet. You just need to make sure you calculate the dry matter basis to account for the moisture in the food. It explains how to do that here - http://www.hedgehogcentral.com/forums/12-diet-nutrition/19-soft-food-recommendations.html If you do decide to make it a regular part of her diet, I would keep it separate from the dry food. Wet food usually spoils faster than dry, so keeping them separate will give her the option of regular dry food once the wet food is gone or gotten hard/gross.


----------

